# pcos and depressed



## smiles2420 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with pcos in 2008 and my doctor has put me on metformin three pills a day and provera for my irregular cycles. I have started charting and every month is a struggle because of the hope to become pregnant but constant negitive pregnancy test.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Been there, done that. 

I also have PCOS (since 2003) and am on metformin and was on Provera and Clomid when I was trying to get pregnant when I was younger.

When I finally got pregnant in 1983, they counted more than 50 negative pregnancy tests in my records - in fact, I didn't even call for the results when I took that test in 1983 because I just knew it would be negative.

So don't get down.

Sometimes it can take a while, have faith. I had a hard time getting pregnant the first time, but went on to have three more pregnancies, so it can happen. 

It CAN happen, just be patient and do what the doctor tells you - have faith that YOUR time will come...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've had PCOS (insulin resistance) for a very long time. I, too, had many rounds of Clomid and Provera. That was in the days before metformin existed or doctors even understood the problem. I had three Clomid children (including a set of twins).

When someone is faced with this I usually suggest they see an endocrinologist. That's where I finally found some help with the condition in 1999. If properly treated you should not need Clomid or Provera. High testosterone usually goes hand in hand with the condition. Therefore, I also take Aldactone with the metformin. It is a balancing act between diet, metformin dosage, and Aldactone dosage. 

Don't get discouraged. This problem is manageable.


----------



## Neil (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't give in... Me and my partner had exactly the same, she knew something was not quite right and it took about 10 years to get diagnosed with PCOS. At least you know what you have and are facing.

Just a couple of tips from what we went through. (we now have 2 very demanding boys)

She was totally stressed about it, really negative, to the point she was so depressed because she thought she won't eb able to conceive.

Please, please (and I know this is hard), you really need to try and relax, and try not to let this get to you too much. The body has strange ways of dealing with stress and the fact that my partner didn't conceive for 12 months after we began trying told us a story.

I had at the time (sorry blokes point of view) a wild time, as much as I wanted "on tap". It wasn't until she began to enjoy it (not that she never did BTW) and began not to stress about it did we hit the jackpot. (That and she was also given a trial with clomid).

The clomid pill she was given was an attempt for a few months to help out, and she got pregnant on the 2nd month of clomid.

The biggest thing I can realte to his her relaxing and not fretting about it.

After she started taking clomid, she bagan relaxing and starting thinking, if this happens, it happens.

So try not to (and I know full well you will) worry too much, enjoy your "time" with your partner and relax and let him (and you) go with the flow.

When she hit that point of "if it happens" we weren't as active as we had been (ie from 1/2 and sometimes 3 times a day, to 4/5 a week).

When we found out, the doctor managed to pinpoint the exact day (I have reservations about that, but he was pretty adament she conceived on this particular day). After us working it out, we managed to pinpoint our "session" to one where she basically wasn't bothered, I was, but she just let me have my wicked way and she was as relaxed as ever.

One thing to note though, we never got control of the "Cycles" until we decided our family was complete, she now uses the merina coil, and is now enjoying no periods, and when she does have them, they are light and few and far between.

Apart from the pills/treatment mentioned so far and help you get from your doctor etc, the biggest thing we felt helped was to relax and not stress about it.


----------



## Neil (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh an additionally, when we went for child number 2, this was totally natural without clomid etc, as she just took the view of relaxing and it happens if it happens.

Guess what, I didn't get 12 months this time. From us "starting" to seeing the positive test, was a total of 6/7 weeks. I was dilerious and disappointed at the same time LOL


----------



## Babyhopes (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello- i am new to this site but came across ure thread- i too, have pcos was diag in 2004. hubby and i are just now ttc and this is round two of provera and clomid fingers crossed******* and lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Babyhopes said:


> Hello- i am new to this site but came across ure thread- i too, have pcos was diag in 2004. hubby and i are just now ttc and this is round two of provera and clomid fingers crossed******* and lots of baby dust to all!


My daughter was just diagnosed yesterday. While she's still a teen she knows she wants children some day. How hard is it to manage weight with PCOS? She's about 25 pounds overweight and struggling to lose it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

golfergirl said:


> My daughter was just diagnosed yesterday. While she's still a teen she knows she wants children some day. How hard is it to manage weight with PCOS? She's about 25 pounds overweight and struggling to lose it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try to get her in to see an endocrinologist. Most physicians do not fully understand PCOS (which is actually insulin resistance). The weight gain goes with the condition. Some people can fully control the condition by diet alone--reducing carbohydrates and sugar. Others, like me, rely on metformin and Aldactone. If the condition is properly managed, your daughter should lose weight easily enough, gain energy, get a much better complexion, plus other benefits.


----------

